# SQL Server (MSSMLBIZ)



## freedomrock (Feb 14, 2007)

I have tried to download the free MS Office Accounting 2007 Express about 15 times now
The download goes fine(very long) but i get the message Setup failed to install required component MS SQL Server 2005 Express(MSSMLBIZ). I keep uninstalling it and trying again. What is of a great concern now is that all my prior system restore points have disappeared.I run XP Home vaio 1.8G 512ram and office 2000 premium. Please can someone out there help as I would really like to download this free program as I am trying to start a new business and thought this software would be very helpful - Thanks


----------



## surp2x (May 18, 2007)

UP on this one. i currently have the same problem.

many thanks in advance!


----------



## ronjudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi did anybody find an answer to this one.


----------

